# LDN Naltrexone Trial Day 1



## jasongitar (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Everyone,

Me and another person from the forum decided to give Naltrexone a try last night. I have had it for about a month but wanted to wait until I was in a low stress environment to get the most benefit from it. I started with a low amount of 3mgs. From the research I have done it seems that 3mgs is a good safe amount to start with yet still get some type of results. Also when you get prescribed Naltrexone it comes in either 50 or 25mg tablets, so if you want to take it in lower accurate dose form you have to send it in to a pharmacy to have it compounded which can be expensive and time consuming. I did a little research and found a way to accurately make homemade LDN myself, I guess I can't post it here, if you want the link, feel free to contact me.

After about an hour into taking it I felt very relaxed, almost the identical feeling of when I tried Klonopin for the first time. I could have totally passed out I got so sleepy, which is rare for me, because I normally have a huge amount of anxiety and alertness after trying a new med for fear of yucky side effects. As far as visual perception goes I felt exactly the same, but my physical perception actually changed, Things seemed way less mechanical and more in my control. laying down I could feel all the textures of the bed, blankets and sheets against me, food tasted way better. I watched an old Sci-fi TV episode and was able to totally focus on each scene and get into it. I finally went to sleep and my dreams were slightly more vivid and I woke up feeling totally rested which is also rare for me. So yeah I would say there was a good improvement, placebo maybe? Nah... there was definitely a notable change. I'll stick with the 3mgs for the rest of the week, then I'll up it to 4.5mgs which I understand is the optimal dose for most people. I'll post up again and note any other changes with my trial of LDN.


----------



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

That's great!! Keep us updated!


----------



## jasongitar (Aug 18, 2004)

Well after a few days on 3mgs I'm not noticing anything significant other than a slight higher sensitivity. When I have been around crowds of people, loud music, vibrant colors I seem to feel less dp and more of the stimuli. There has been a light increase in anxiety (like drinking a cup of coffee), and I have been experiencing some bad dreams. Nothing I couldn't tolerate though. Feels similar to to an ssri medication some of the time. I think I'm going to up the dosage to 4.5mgs in the next couple days. I'll update again shortly.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow, seems like it might be something to it, exited to hear your progress. I have the same effects with oxasepam, not so much with diazepam for some reason. Less dp, more relaxed. things feel generally more real. I see you got a bit more anxiety, and I wanted to say, even though I don't know if it's of ANY relevance, but nowadays when I'm a little less dp'd (I've been horribly numb and in a black hole for months), I actually have got back some anxiety. It's like I'm suddenly capable of feeling the more "normal" anxious things again.. Do you think that might be the case for you? And maybe it's proof you're less dp's after all? Good luck with your experiment


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I just wanted to say that this is awesome. And that Diazepam is a shitty drug.

edit: And that Oxazepam is great. In high dosages during not too long time periods.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

Just curious why you are doing low LDN......the trials that were done with Naltrexone and DPD were using much higher dosages. LDN seems to be beneficial for boosting the immune system.


----------



## jasongitar (Aug 18, 2004)

Well it seems that Benny and some of the other people on this forum had better luck with LDN and I was reading online that 4.5 mgs and lower is a good amount to test how you would react with it and move it up in higher dosages depending on how you feel. I'm about ready to start 4.5 mgs from the 3 mgs I was doing. I'm having the same results from when I started, mainly my physical perception feels better. I personally feel that it would work better by combining other meds with it since my depression and anxiety have increased slightly since I started the Naltrexone, I have been prescribed some other ones I want to take along with it and see how I feel.


----------



## jasongitar (Aug 18, 2004)

York, I agree with your theory since the DP is disappearing in a way my other emotions are coming out from under the rug.


----------



## jasongitar (Aug 18, 2004)

I just bumped it up from 3mgs to 4.5mgs on Monday and it seemed to make a difference the first night of taking 4.5, just like previous weeks my physical perception seems to be better, but my visual perception hasn't really changed a whole lot. The DP I have now is slightly different, there is more of a sense of reality. The things I don't like are the weird dreams, and I just want to relax all the time. For a few days I was experiencing some really bad headaches, but I could have been dehydrated and I was also eating unhealthy that week which has caused me to get headaches before. I feel a little more depression and anxiety just like before, but its not too big of a deal or anything I can't handle. I'm ready to combine it with another med to see if I get any better results. I think I will also try boosting the Naltrexone to 10mgs soon and see what happens. All in all I would say it does make a little bit of a difference and I would recommend anyone with DP to try it.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

I discussed Naltrexone with my shrink today. I think I am going to try the LDN at 4.5 mg first....then maybe go up to the 50 mg tablets if I don't notice anything. The clinical studies on DPD used high dosages of Naltrexone. I found a local compounding pharmacy that does the LDN for a little under a buck per pill, so i will try 30 @ 4.5 mg just as a trial. I still have Klonopin although I use it much less now as it was causing depression. My shrink also prescribed me a beta blocker to try since I do have physical anxiety symptoms such as high pulse rate. I will probably try the beta blocker first to see what effect it has before starting the LDN trial.


----------



## jasongitar (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Everyone,

Just wanted to do an update on the latest with my Naltrexone trial.

Well I have been sticking with it for almost an entire month now, and over the last couple weeks I have not been thinking about my DP at all. Its still there, visually but definitely not as bad as it was, I would say maybe 50-75% percent gone, which is awesome! I'm totally not obsessed about the dp, I don't even mention it any more, I use to come to this website almost every day I was so obsessed with it, but I haven't since last time I posted which was almost two weeks ago. Like I said earlier it's still there but its totally different, I would almost be fine with this level of DP. A lot of the anxiety has decreased too, the anxiety I do get now also feels different for example, If I got an anxiety moment, the adrenal response would make me very irritable, uneasy, and super dp'd & spaced out for a day or two afterword. Now if I get a little anxiety it almost feels very euphoric and exciting afterword, which is very very strange.

The reason I am not totally jumping up and down happy, is because I'm still getting heavy doses of depression coming in and out. I'll be completely elated one moment, then I'll have no interest in anything, a total loss of stimulation, I'll literally just want to lay in bed all day at some moments. It kind of feels like another part of my brain is releasing some negative emotions I had buried away. I've really been reminiscing my past quit a bit, super super nostalgic. I'm going to start a mood stabilizer tonight and see how that goes in conjunction with the Naltrexone. Then possibly an antidepressant after I see the effects of the mood stabilizer. The head aches and crazy dreams I was experiencing have now gone away. There is still some lucid dreaming, but not anything bad. I'll keep posting any further changes as they happen.


----------



## Angela2006 (Jan 20, 2006)

I have started the Naltrexone again after trying the higher doses early last summer. I started on 4.5 mgs that I got from a compounding pharmacy in New York. I started this amt. last Saturday along with the usual 40 mg. of Celexa and 5 mg. of Xanax. So far - not difference, good or bad. JasonGitar - did it take awhile for you to feel better? I didn't think this drug was the type that stayed in your body and had to get to a certain level. I thought if you were going to feel benefits, it would have been right away, but I don't know for sure. Anyone else? Angela


----------



## jasongitar (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Angela,

I do feel something within 5 minutes of taking it, almost identical to Klonopin, like total relaxation and no anxiety. Its done wonders for my anxiety almost 100% better, its helped half way with my DP, where I don't think about it anymore, its there but like 50% and it doesn't bother me anymore. It has increased my depression almost double which I do not like, but I'm going to try taking something for that soon. I would say give it about 2-3 weeks, at that point is when I stopped obsessing about my DP and noticed a huge change in my anxiety levels. I'm surprised you don't feel anything at all, but everyone is different. Do your other meds help you?


----------



## Angela2006 (Jan 20, 2006)

Jason - still nothing from the Naltrexone. The Celexa keeps me from having night time panic attacks, but that is about all. The xanax takes the edge off the anxiety, dp, and dr sometimes. I really don't have any drug that helps me. Frantically looking, of course, because I've had this for 35 years and I'm tired. Angela


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

Try Klonopin? its the only drug thats really helped me...makes me feel more myself and calm and not afraid to do things....problem is obviously long term use can cause tolerance and depression. I have basically tapered off of it because it did cause some depression and lost some effectiveness after a few months, and i didnt want to increase the dosage.....but of course i am right back to where i was.....which is not good. i am also trying LDN and have not noticed much after a week of taking it. Another drug I might consider in Remeron. i have tried SSRIs and they make me worse....Lyrica and Cymbalta also sucked. I am taking Trileptal which helps keep my mood a bit more stable but not much more than that, no side effects though.


----------



## jasongitar (Aug 18, 2004)

Sorry to hear that LDN isn't helping you. I was reading reviews about it on Revolution Health and some people said it took 8 weeks for it to finally kick in for other ailments. If you have the patience to keep going with it I would say hang in there. LDN has really kicked in for me, I want to say that I finally found one thing that totally eliminates my anxiety, its the only thing has ever really worked 100%, I'm so thankful for that. My dp is still there, but like I said before its at a level where I can finally easily ignore it and get distracted with other things.

Klonopin did help a little bit when I tried it a couple years ago, I think mainly it just gave me more restful sleep, which in turn decreased anxiety and maybe a little bit of dp, if you haven't tried it, I would recommend it as well.

Angela you may have mentioned it before, but have you tried any mood stabilizers? I understand if they don't directly help your mood they can help your other meds work very effectively. Lithium on its own can eliminate depression, but when combined with another antidepressant can have positive life changing results. I've read on this forum that depression can be the root of DP rather than anxiety for some people. I still have some problems with depression, which actually bothers me more than the DP itself which is a first for me. I've been experimenting with Lithium Oratate which is organic lithium in which I haven't noticed really anything, I got prescribed regular Lithium Carbonate which I'm going to start tonight.

Whatever you do, don't give up, there are 100's of things out there to try. Naltrexone didn't cure my DP but it was a huge breakthrough for the first time in 20 years to help me with my anxiety. I also live in Texas like I noticed you do, the health care sucks balls for me, I'm not sure what you have experienced but I had much more help when I lived out in Arizona.


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

aloof said:


> Just curious why you are doing low LDN......the trials that were done with Naltrexone and DPD were using much higher dosages. LDN seems to be beneficial for boosting the immune system.


Prolly easier to talk a doctor into LDN than full doses.


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

I was prescribed LDN after I told my doc I was using opiates. I took 5mg for about 3 weeks, did nothing for me. So filling your opiate receptors with an opiate blocker. I find opiates work better for me.


----------

